# Mysterious death?



## LittleRedFishy (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm posting this here in hopes someone who knows bettas will know if I have anything to worry about.

A while ago I bought an apple snail to help with the brown algae I was having in the tank. He was happy and cleaned it-- however I noticed about the time I changed the sponge in the filter a green moss-like algae started growing that he wouldn't eat, followed by dark green algae specks. My betta never bothered with the snail at all, much less hurt him. I discovered a HUGE amount of algae in the filter so I cleaned the tank of a lot of the fuzzies and now notice little black spots where they were on the fabric plant leaves. I noticed the snail's shell turning slightly darker, as well as his underside...then he didn't move for a day and a half before I flipped him over and am pretty sure he's dead, as he won't hold his trap shut. 

I checked the tank's ammonia levels and while they were due for a weekly change the water was still in the 'safe' levels, according to my test strips. Nitrates and nitrites were both within safe levels, and the water's been a constant 78-80 degrees Fahrenheit.

Do you have any idea what happened to said snail? Is it something I need to worry about with my betta?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it is possible that your snail wasn't getting enough calcium....if you keep any snails get a cuttle bone from the pet shop and break off a piece and put it in the tank fo them...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Did you add salt with the water change? I have apple snails living in "lake malawi" water, but a sudden change is bad.


----------



## LittleRedFishy (Mar 11, 2012)

I didn't add either, the calcium could be an idea. The salt seems less likely as I had him for a couple months with no ill effects.


----------

